# Helpl! Fledging wood pigeon feet bumps



## Snipie (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello to all, 

I have been caring for a wood pigeon i found recently, it's been about 7-9 days since I found him hiding under my garden bushes, from the trimming guy below his tree. I was advised not to put him back up as he could try to fledge again, and this guy was in no shape or had no capability to fly, although he is now flying better. I've noticed bumps on the little ones feet, which I am sure are getting worse in the past 2 days or so and is now bleeding. It was not like this before as I would have noticed as he likes getting his neck massaged which allows me to get close. I am not certain if they are scaly leg mites, or pox. I would like to have some idea on what kind of medication I could buy, or why to get it. I have every intention of releasing him back into the wild, he still has that element of curiosity in his eyes, which i am sure will fade in captivity.

Any feeding recipes, vitamins and mineral recommendation for fledging wood pigeon will be very appreciated. He has been feeding on pumpkin seeds, pine nuts, sesame seed and berries sometimes. He also seems to like fresh garden beans, not so much asparagus. 

I apologies if I have went on, thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like pox. Has he been pecking at it?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Firstly, thanks Jay3 for the heads up 

Looks to me like Pox, too. Fortunate that it seems to be only the toes, as it is frequently fatal to woodies who get it in and around the mouth.

Would advise using Germolene on the toes, as it is a topical antibiotic for any infection caused by the open nodules. Each can be wrapped in little snippets of vet-wrap or similar to prevent him picking further. It's a self-adhesive wrap, is the main thing, such as the 'sports wrap' for elbows which is available in Boots or other chemist shops. Just needs to be self adhesive and readily cut into small strips.

Woodies are usually fond of green peas - we use the frozen type thawed in a little hot water to hand feed young woodies before they are self-feeding.

Whereabouts are you? There's a UK pigeon rescuers group on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/ where plenty of young woodies are currently being picked up.


----------



## Snipie (Aug 14, 2015)

*Pigeon pox*

Hello Guys, thanks alot for your quick responses. I posted very late last night/ early hours today, so appreciate waking up to some news.

Jay 3, I think you might be right, any idea how long it could last for, this pox? its a real headache, because instead of exercising and learning to fly, he has to stay in the box. 

John_D, thanks alot for everything mentioned. I managed to get hold of Germolene, first thing this morning. I'm finding it a bit difficult obtaining the self-adhesive wrap. will continue to search. 

I am in St Marylebone, London. I will also look more in depth on rehab centres, its just not always great things that you hear, in regards to them being euthanized 

Thanks again.


----------



## Snipie (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh, and yes, he has started pecking at it, now that i've noticed some white cream on his beak. It could be the reason why it started to bleed..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks John for coming in.
You should be able to get the self adhesive wrap in most drug stores I would think. You can get it here that way. They need to be covered so he can't peck at them.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

There is a rescue organisation in the London area, London Wildlife Protection, and the founder (Maciej Sek) does not believe in putting birds down. 

Numbers I'm aware of: 07909 795064 and 07979 417922

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/469422019779538/

Site: http://www.londonwildlifeprotection.org.uk

I don't know how responsive they are, but worth a try.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Not scale but pox, and try to get the vet wrap either from a vet or I get mine from a horse supply or even farm supply. That stuff is great and go on a chicken site and google. Bumble foot and see the wraps they do. Great job, copy them. Even videos on youtube how to do bumblefoot surgery and wrap, just adapt it for what you need for your bird. Also check amazon u.k. and see if they sell it on there.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping the beautiful dove! Are you certain it is pox and not bumble foot? The dark color is why I am askin. Hope the little guy stops pecking at it with the wraps.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The self adhesive bandage that you can pick up in any drugstore is pretty much the same as vet wrap, and much easier to get. You can go pick it up right away, rather than waiting for shipping. It comes in different widths, and can be cut as thin as you like.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Boots, Superdrug, Lloyds Pharmacy ... etc.


----------

